# How noticable is detonation?



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I adjusted my timing to 16-17ish degrees, and run 92 octane or better. I am a little worried about detonation. I don't notice any odd noises at all, but in the upper rpm range my cai kind of drowns out any noise that may be there. Would I still hear it? If I rev the engine via the throttle cable I don't hear anything odd... but the engine isn't under load.

Maybe I'll stick a tape recorder in my engine bay, and record it under wot w/ load


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

if i were you, to keep the intake noise down, try going up a hill in a higher gear.. and keep moderate pedal pressure.. if you have any type of pre-ignition or detonation.. you'll be able to hear the pinging then.. or 87 maxima was like that, you'll hear it


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

You will be able to hear it as long as you are paying attention. Roll down the windows, turn the music off, and drive it up a hill like IXLR8 said.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I can't hear anything noticable. I'm a little worried.. I mean.. if it's at 16-17 degrees... up from 5 degrees.. I think I would notice a large power gain. I notice a small gain.


It sucks, I gave my friend his timing light back.. I guess I should just buy one.

Is there any HARM in running 17 degrees, with 93 octance, with no detonation?


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

i never knew that advancing your timing would give you a large gain, i only thought it was for a small gain.. hmm. well i would buy a timing light.. or borrow the one you had earlier again. you SHOULD be alright with the advanced timing with the 93 octane.. but try and get it fixed, due to the fact that your timing is advanced so far, i'm not sure how much in the safe zone you are with just 93 octane. if you can't hear it from following what we said, then you aren't pinging, b/c pinging can be heard even from the inside of the car with windows up. i think you're in the clear for now, up here in PA we have 94 octane i'm not sure what all is available to you, but if you are able to get 94, use that. it will help prevent the detonation even more


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Check out this link. It'll explain advancing your timing.

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php?S=841dd3013b8ab9f80a68dd0201279f95#Timing


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I know how to advance my timing.. I already did it.

My question.. put simply for the simple folks.. is if , at 17 degrees, even if there is NO detonation, am I harming anything? Would I get more power at 15 degrees instead of 17 EVEN IF THERE IS NO KNOCKING PINGING OR ANY ODD NOISE?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I have the same question as you. For a while I had the engine at 20º adv. timing and it felt really torquey without detonation. I set it back to 15º when I realized I had set it to 20º. There's still gains, but not like during those few days when it was too advanced. Does anyknow know if it's safe going beyond 15º as long as there's no detonation. Myoung??


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

basically from what i understand.. advancing timing is advancing spark.. correct? yes, advancing timing too much... causes plugs to fire possibly before the piston is finished with the compression stroke.. right? so as far as i know, advancing the timing.. advancing the spark.. causing combustion too early.. hence the pinging.. so if you hear no pinging.. then you are fine... but, if you're that worried about having your timing advanced by 17 degrees.. then i strongly suggest you retard your timing back to the factory settings....worries are over


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

sigh

so.. if theres no pinging then I'm okay.. but since I'm at 17 degrees I should turn it back to 15.. even though theres no pinging?


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

to stay on the safe side i would, but if there is no pinging..i'm sure you'll be ok.. just make sure you never run lower than 93.. but you do have a lot of other factors you should think about.. since i have no clue how close you are to the pinging threshold even with 93 octane, when the dead of summer hits the air will be warmer your engine will run warmer you may notice pinging then.. b/c now its cooler out so it prevents pinging.. heat promotes pinging


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

people on the boards have run as far as 20 degrees advanced on 93 octane i believe.

P.S. I run 15 degrees advanced on 91 octane (damn california gas) and i havent detonated once yet. I seriously doubt 17 will cause detonation on 93 octane.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I've run 87 octane and 17º since 1998 and not once have I heard detonation. Since Nissan specs timing at 15º BTDC ±2º, you can run 17º with impunity on 87 octane. You guys running anything more than 87 are just wasting money. I would make an exception when at a track event with stock cooling system or those running turbos or NOS.

Another thing, as rpm goes up, octane requirement goes down. It's low rpm and large throttle opening that will tend towards detonation.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think some of these guys are refering to the GA16DE engine which is 10+/- 2.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

yeah.. us ga16 guys cannot that much advanced timing.

IIRC stock on my car is like.. 8 degrees.. or something along thsoe lines.. maybe 10


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Oops, didn't read closely enough the original post.

Still, your owner's manual will specify a timing *range*; set it to the highest value to enjoy a little better throttle response while keeping 87-octane requirement.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

The worst kind of detonation is the one you don't hear?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

what the hell are you talking about


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Dude, the worst kind of detonation is one you don't hear? The guy posted what does detonation sound like sometimes their is no sound? In some cases detonation sounds like rocks in a can shaking?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Also do you know what you are talking about or do you even know how to work on a car? I'm new to the forum but I use to drive a 400 horsepower civic and I got respect for any car that makes power? It's seems like everyone on this forum is acting like little bi***s, and people are just asking simiple questions about stuff.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

bah. shut up. no flaming here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

I gave an answer to your question, answer mine?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

"Also do you know what you are talking about or do you even know how to work on a car? I'm new to the forum but I use to drive a 400 horsepower civic and I got respect for any car that makes power? It's seems like everyone on this forum is acting like little bi***s, and people are just asking simiple questions about stuff.

"

Okay. look. Your 'answer' made no sense. Noone is acting like little bitches except you exploding over nothing. Don't get this thread locked. Also, your mixing your mixing your question marks and periods?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Ok it's over you don't know shit about anything? I don't want to get this thread locked but at least learn how to type or maybe even read what you wrote before you post. CRYBABY all I tried to do is answer your question.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

"
The worst kind of detonation is the one you don't hear?

"

That is NOT an answer. That is a question. If it ended in a PERIOD I would have HALFWAY known what you were talking about.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

nissanDeT.....don't be a dick, if you want to post this type of garbage go back to the Honda forums where that shit is the norm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

I shouldn't even be wasting my time with you, but this forum is a bunch of shit. You guys don't know what the fuck you are talking about."How do you change oil? and how do you put on a shift knob?" is the stupid ass questions members ask. What you didn't learn lefty loosly righty tighty. why don't you go learn something before you start talking shit to me before a geo metro comes up and smokes your ass with all those stickers


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

nissanDeT said:


> *I shouldn't even be wasting my time with you, but this forum is a bunch of shit. You guys don't know what the fuck you are talking about."How do you change oil? and how do you put on a shift knob?" is the stupid ass questions members ask. What you didn't learn lefty loosly righty tighty. why don't you go learn something before you start talking shit to me before a geo metro comes up and smokes your ass with all those stickers *


You're a troll, or you don't have the common sense to realize that most of the people on this forum are inexperienced with cars and that's why they ask the simple questions they do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh im sorry you must be one of those inexperienced motherfuckers.I am not going to lie nissan makes some bad ass cars but yall a bunch of dumbasses.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Sell your Nissan. 

Go back to Honda.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Yup, that's why I'm here. You can always leave you know, or better yet, point us(or me at least) to a forum where people aren't a "bunch of dumbasses."


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

sell your momma? OH! sorry i already bought the bitch.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Grow up. It is people JUST LIKE YOU that make so many people HATE Honda's and their driver's. It's people like you that make me pull up next to a Honda and feel bad for SUCH FUCKING RETARDS. If you don't know the answer SAY SO. If you do, then keep in mind questions are responded to with answers.. not more questions..

sigh..
just..

Grow up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

why would i post a better forums than this one you don't even know the shit on this forum rather than a more complex forum. that would be like a retarted person at NASA.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

nissanDeT said:


> *why would i post a better forums than this one you don't even know the shit on this forum rather than a more complex forum. that would be like a retarted person at NASA. *


huh? Send me to a better forum so I can read and LEARN...that way I won't have to ask simple questions anymore. That is, if you know of any other forums...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

I did give you an anwser some detonation doesn't make a sound. Sorry did i put a period at the end of that sentence. some detonation you can check by looking at the spark plugs after you run the car.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

"why would i post a better forums than this one you don't even know the shit on this forum rather than a more complex forum. that would be like a retarted person at NASA.

"

You must be really smart dude.. cause I cannot understand shit you say.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Bye Bye Dumbass!


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Good Riddance.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

moderators, fucking ban his ass, the fucktard has only 19 posts, and 11 of them hes been in this thread flaming people, what a dipshit


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

using 97 octane gas got rid of the problems i had when i advanced the timing while using 90+ octane fuel


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Cant you even thank the people who offer their advice(and time to read your thread) to help a complete stranger asking questions like you?
persona non grata
Also Im tired of seeing people in threads actin so BRAVE and dissin those who try to help them.If you`re as tough as what you are online show yourself in off line and lets see who gets smoked.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

By the way,im talkin about the person who got banned.
Don`t want no misinterpretation here.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Bye Bye Dumbass!


Thank God, go back to your '400hp Honduh'. 

He claims to be so knowledgable yet in another thread he asked why anyone would advance their timing. Get a life smart guy.


----------

